# Mostly Cystic-Appearing Nodule?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

I know most thyroid nodules are usually benign, but any thoughts on a "1.8 cm mostly cystic-appearing" nodule? I just found out about my nodules. Voicemail message from the doc said this:

"On the right lobe, there is a 1.8 cm mostly cystic-appearing nodule. On the left lobe, there is a long, skinny cyst. At this point, we are just going to watch them. In 4-6 months, we should have an ultrasound again." 

Note: He didn't mention the size of the long, skinny cyst, though, and I called back leaving a message about getting this info...It's been like pulling teeth trying to get the details of the ultrasound. Ugh!

I am very symptomatic of something going on and I have a very strong family history of hypothyroidism and Hashi's , but blood-work reports say "normal".

This site, http://mythyroid.com/thyroidnodules.html, says, "some specialists advocating biopsy of nodules greater than 1 cm in size, whereas others advocate biopsy of nodules greater than 1.5 cm in size." (??) What would you do? What does "mostly cystic-appearing mean"?

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/nodules.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> I know most thyroid nodules are usually benign, but any thoughts on a "1.8 cm mostly cystic-appearing" nodule? I just found out about my nodules. Voicemail message from the doc said this:
> 
> "On the right lobe, there is a 1.8 cm mostly cystic-appearing nodule. On the left lobe, there is a long, skinny cyst. At this point, we are just going to watch them. In 4-6 months, we should have an ultrasound again."
> 
> ...


It may mean that it has a solid calcified rim. Or a solid portion in the interior of the cyst.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

If you are having symptoms (sore throat, difficulty in breathing, hoarseness), I would push them to biopsy. While the chance is less than 5% it is anything but benign, it is within your right to ask for a biopsy if you are symptomatic (not hypo symptoms, but swollen thyroid symptoms).


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> If you are having symptoms (sore throat, difficulty in breathing, hoarseness), I would push them to biopsy. While the chance is less than 5% it is anything but benign, it is within your right to ask for a biopsy if you are symptomatic (not hypo symptoms, but swollen thyroid symptoms).


Thanks for your input. Yes, I have been having weird front of throat discomfort/fullness and eustachian tube fullness/crackling for about a year now. It's not the typical sore throat pain you have when you have a cold. It feels like pressure or fullness at the front of the throat. The discomfort sometimes radiates to my collarbone and ear. But the last week or so, it seems a little better. No hoarseness or difficulty breathing, though.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Most thyroid cysts go away on their own. This is probably nothing to worry about, hence your doctor wanting to wait and rescan.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> I know most thyroid nodules are usually benign, but any thoughts on a "1.8 cm mostly cystic-appearing" nodule? I just found out about my nodules. Voicemail message from the doc said this:
> 
> "On the right lobe, there is a 1.8 cm mostly cystic-appearing nodule. On the left lobe, there is a long, skinny cyst. At this point, we are just going to watch them. In 4-6 months, we should have an ultrasound again."
> 
> ...


Forgot I had this bookmarked..............

http://www.thyroidcancer.com/thyroid-cysts.html


----------

